# Thoughts on buying a used Stihl 031AV



## bodhisoma (Dec 26, 2012)

Found this on Craigslist:

Older Stihl

Price looks right (tho I'm not sure if he's asking $100 or $150), just need it for bucking felled wood I drag out of my backyard. The reviews I've seen on this model are fantastic, tho some complaints about weight, and everyone seems to think Stihl is the second coming.

What questions should I be asking? I know absolutely nothing about these things...

BTW, you guys have been fantastic, thanks for all your help!


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 26, 2012)

The 031 was a good saw in it's day and would make a nice 1st saw for someone with some mechanical experience and knowledge of chainsaws. For someone with no experience it would be better to find something newer. If you paid $150 for this saw and had a break down, even a minor one, the cost of the repair would be more than what the saw is worth.


----------



## cnice_37 (Dec 26, 2012)

My guess is he is asking 100 and reposting an old ad with original asking price.

Look at her smoke in that pic! Too rich is better than too lean but who knows if that is how he got it to run.

Check compression and negotiate. A running beast for under a hundred bucks.... Yeah I would bite. Poor compression, well I bought an 038 super for 80 bucks that I knew had minimum of a toasted piston, but I was craving 70ccs! Still gotta tinker with carb but she runs now... Albeit poorly.


----------



## bodhisoma (Dec 26, 2012)

The good news is I got a reply from the seller, he wrote:

"_I was orig. asking 150 for it, but $100 is probably more realistic. it is an older saw, and could use a carb tune, but it has always started relatively easy._"

The bad news is that while I am mechanically _inclined_ and tend to pick up mechanical concepts well in a general engineering sense, my experience is lacking.

My problem is I can't afford much more than this at the moment.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 26, 2012)

I had one of those. It broke down and my dealer couldn't get parts so he bought it off me for $50 for parts and I got a new ms310


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 26, 2012)

bodhisoma said:


> The good news is I got a reply from the seller, he wrote:
> 
> "_I was orig. asking 150 for it, but $100 is probably more realistic. it is an older saw, and could use a carb tune, but it has always started relatively easy._"
> 
> ...



If you can take something apart and put it back together again you should be able to fix it yourself. We are here to help with that when you have questions. The only problem then would be finding parts. Ebay is where I have found most of mine.


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 26, 2012)

In other words if it breaks down after you spend the $100 your in trouble ? If so think twice but I don't know you'll find a better $100 option. That age of about any chainsaw , ignition systems are a major concern cause of availability,price and its common at that age for them to go bad. I'd ask the owner if its been replaced, check out the bar, chain and sprocket closely as they aren't usually cheap. That is a nice model for all around firewood cutting and lots of used parts out there with the exception of the electronics far as I know. If the saw didn't work out, I think you could get most your money back on ebay even with a bad ignition.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 26, 2012)

Take your money and buy a 170 new, contrary to what you may have heard it will cut big wood, slow but it will cut it. Keep your eye open for a bigger, running and newer saw. Buy it then sell the 170 for almost new price. I have a dozen saws and the 170 gets used the most.


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't know how your luck runs, but the time I can least afford for a piece of equipment to poop the bed is just about when it happens. I'd be careful with a used saw. Cantoo is right, you don't need a big saw starting out, you need one that won't waste your $100. I started with a box store Poulan with a 16" bar, and bucked locusts big enough that the bar wouldn't reach all the way from either side; I had to make a cut and split out blocks to get to the center. I have bigger saws now, but the Poulan still runs, and if it *had* turned out to be a lemon I could have taken it back.


----------



## bodhisoma (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

If parts were plentiful and I could tolerate a breakdown I think I'd go for it. Going with the Stihl 170 might very well be the way to go.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 27, 2012)

They always seemed to take a bit of extra oomph to pull over to me. I think its the size of the ratchet. Myself I'd find something more up to date.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Almost forgot. They are a turd to get to the internals if you need anything more than a carb adjust also.


----------



## Bushmans (Dec 27, 2012)

Depeneding on the year it may have a points style ignition. Stihl does not make them anymore. 
If it does go out you can convert to electronic with the help of this place.
I would keep looking though. That one looks pretty rough. I saw an 031 for a $150 that looked almost brand new. Just needed to convert to electronic ignition. About $30 will convert it.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Dec 27, 2012)

Drive a little further, I found this one closer to me. Same saw, but better price. Looks to be in better shape too. 

Stihl 031AV Chainsaw


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 27, 2012)

i just wouldn't bother with the 031's period. unless your a collector and want one 'just cuz' thats all well and good. however for a wood cutter i'd look for something alot newer, lighter, faster, easier to get parts for, easier to work on and more reliable. you can pick up a nice saw for not much more money than that old girl. just pass on by it and keep looking.


----------



## AIM (Dec 27, 2012)

I had an 031 AV for a couple weeks a few years back. (couple weeks) that's how much I liked it.


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteHavenFarm said:


> Drive a little further, I found this one closer to me. Same saw, but better price. Looks to be in better shape too.
> 
> Stihl 031AV Chainsaw



The hint in that add that it needs work is that the dealer said that it would make a good parts saw because it has good compression. That means that it doesn't run and more than likely doesn't have spark.


----------

